# Req.- Expertise in motherboard and overclocking issues.....



## VCool123 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a MSI G31TM-P21 motherboard, Intel C2D E7500 processor, 2GB DDR2 RAM and NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT 1GB GFX. My CPU currently runs on 2.93 GHz.
1. Should I overclock my system?
2. Should I add a cooling solution?
3. To what extent should I overclock?

Also, is my motherboard DX 11 compatible?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

please avoid creating 2 different threads for the same purpose. it creates confusion among the members here, thanks.

now about the OC. it fully depends on you. if you need more juice, OC it. BTW, whats the system's use? except gaming?

also the motherboard isn't a highend one. OC maybe limited by the Bios. also it depends on the OC if it needs cooling. and if yes, of what kind. with proper cooling, 4Ghz+ can be achieved, but as i mentioned above, Bios matters.

your board can run any card that have a PCIe X 16 interface. but whats your power supply? please specify about your power supply in details. about brand name & wattage.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 18, 2010)

OP wants to upgrade to latest card, but almost every one who has opened a thread never bother about their PSU. . They will only ask about mobo,proccy.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 18, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> OP wants to upgrade to latest card, but almost every one who has opened a thread never bother about their PSU. . They will only ask about mobo,proccy.



and when his PSU (if its cheap one. in 99% case it is) will come here and blame us for a blown up PSU as well as burnt graphics card


----------



## VCool123 (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Sorry for the 2 threads, I'm new.
2. I use it for downloading and watching movies in HD besides gaming.
3. SMPS- ATX P4, Input Wattage- 140W
4. I don't want to burn anything, just OC it to above 3.0 GHz.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2010)

VCool123 said:


> 1. Sorry for the 2 threads, I'm new.
> 2. I use it for downloading and watching movies in HD besides gaming.
> 3. SMPS- ATX P4, Input Wattage- 140W
> 4. I don't want to burn anything, just OC it to above 3.0 GHz.



1. if won't notice any difference in performance in gaming or anything by simple OC. change the motherboard, get a cheap heatsink-fan like Cooler Master TX3. get 4Gb ram & change the PSU you have to a better one, depending on whether you want change your graphics card. that PSU will anyway kill your card.


----------



## VCool123 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.
Will start saving right away


----------



## gupta.mohit (Jul 13, 2010)

it may achieve 3.2 successfully 
use precautions
use Arctic Silver 5 or Arctic MX2 thermal paste do not make a mess
electrical specifications and power supply should be taken care.
keep thermal layer thin.

this all(OC) may lead to lower lifetime of processor.

instead of doing this you should use ur PC more efficiently
.


but trying is good
this is my first reply to any post


----------



## asingh (Jul 14, 2010)

VCool123 said:


> 1. Sorry for the 2 threads, I'm new.
> 2. I use it for downloading and watching movies in HD besides gaming.
> 3. SMPS- ATX P4, Input Wattage- 140W
> 4. I don't want to burn anything, just OC it to above 3.0 GHz.



Which PSU you have.?


----------

